

Ask HN: Why are Oracle products so bad? - rememberlenny

I work at a company where all the enterprise software is Oracle based. Its not browser compatible, it doesn&#x27;t work on OSx at all, and there are so many problems.<p>Why is this normal and how come there hasn&#x27;t been a disruptive alternative?
======
ScottWhigham
Your post - it's just so generic that I don't know how anyone other than you
could answer it. What does "bad" mean to you? What specific Oracle products
are you talking about? How much do you know about the data warehouse design or
the OLAP design? What is it that you are doing exactly?

You just are way too general - Oracle probably makes 500 products and is a
multi-billion dollar enterprise-focused company. If all Oracle products were
"so bad" (as typified by "so many problems"), surely they wouldn't be such a
massive company, no?

------
arisAlexis
well i kind of love java,netbeans,oracle db,db2 and sql designer by the way.

osx? sorry im not a cool guy, im just a dba

